
Tips For Managing Remote Workers - gregmolnar
http://www.businessinsider.com/tips-for-managing-remote-workers-2013-9
======
pit
I am the first remote worker at my company, and I definitely feel some of the
hurt that DHH describes. I transitioned from working in the office to working
remotely a few months ago. We're incredibly meeting-and-email oriented, so I
still phone into one or two meetings every day.

Bad idea or not, does anyone have any tips for playing the part of sole remote
worker?

